# chronicelite's ongoing journal



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey everybody. I am going to be documenting my progress on my ongoing blast/cruise and try to include as much detail as possible including blood work, blood pressure, lifts, measurements, etc.....

So here is where I currently stand.

I am on a blast right now as follows;

Test Prop @ 100mg ED (Now upped to 150mg ED)
NPP @ 75mg ED
Masteron Prop @ 75mg ED
Letrozole @ 2.5mg ED
Prami @ 0.65mg ED

I am running this blast for 8 weeks, and I am currently on the final day of week 5. So far the results have been nothing short of amazing, as the NPP has really helped me add some size to my arms, as well as the rest of my body.

I am battling with a gyno lump on my right side that I thought was prolactin induced, but apparently is estrogen induced. Even at this point, the letro has not completely killed the lump. 

My current weight is 202lbs @ 8% body fat, which is very hard for me to achieve single digit body fat. My goal of this cycle is to add more lean muscle mass without adding any body fat, or very very little, so that I can easily strip it off during my cruise. 

During my next cruise I will run Test Cyp @ 250mg EW along with IGF-1 and insulin if I can find a good source. 

Expect more updates to come soon.


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 2, 2011)

Do you get your blood work done through your doctor or do you go through a private lab?


----------



## TwisT (Jan 2, 2011)

Subbed 

-T


----------



## bknoxx (Jan 2, 2011)

nice man subbed


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 2, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> Do you get your blood work done through your doctor or do you go through a private lab?



It depends on the what levels I want tested. 

I live here in Canada, so if I can give the doctors a reason to send me for the tests, they will do it for free. If they don't think it's necessary, then I have to go through a private lab, which I have only done once so far. 

But the great thing about that is, if anything is too high or too low, I can bring those results to my doctor and convince him next time to send me for the tests payable via health care.

Lipids are the easiest thing to get checked free here in Canada, especially since as a kid I have really high cholesterol, so my doctor doesn't mind me keeping an eye on my levels. 

Thanks to those who have subbed


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 2, 2011)

So my cycle started on November 28, 2010.

My first round of hormone blood work was done to figure out the cause of my gyno.

*December 7, 2010*
Estradiol - 80 pmol/L
Prolactin - 14.5 ug/L
Progesterone 21.1 nmol/L (NPP is a progestin, which is why this is high)

Both E2 and prolactin were elevated higher than ideal, so I jumped on Letro right away at 2.5mg and started prami at 0.5mg ED

*December 23, 2010 were;*

Estradiol 60 pmol/L
Prolactin 6.0 ug/L

The second round of blood work was done for free because I showed my doc the previous levels. Surprisingly the estrogen is still high, but I need to give the letrozole up to 60 days to stabilize in my blood plasma levels. NEXT blast that I do, I will be running Aromasin at 37.5mg ED, because for some reason I have quite high aromatase activity. Luckily, Aromasin only takes 7 days to stabilize, so I plan on bridging Aromasin and Letro during the last week of my current blast before transitioning over to Aromasin itself during my cruise. I will be running 50mg of Aromasin ED during the cruise because my estrogen is already high, and there will be a significant rebound after I discontinue the letro. heavyiron advised me on the dosing.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 2, 2011)

Here is my current routine, courtesy of TheDeuce who is a competitive bodybuilder. 

It doesn't seem like much, but since switching over to this routine, and doing less than I was before, my gains have actually increased from workout to workout. So if it aint broke, I'm going to stick with it 
*
Friday – Chest, Shoulders, Triceps*
* Incline press – warm-up sets, 1 work set
* Flat flyes – 1 work set
* Millitary press – 1 warm-up, 1 work set
* Lateral flyes – 1 work set
* Reverse pec fly machine – 1 work set
* Tricep pushdowns – 1 warm-up, 1 work set
* Skull crushers – 1 work-set


*Sunday – Quads, Hams, Calves*
* Squats – warm-ups, 1 work set
* Leg press – work set
* Leg extension – work set
* Leg curl – warm-up, work set
* Stiff leg deadlift – work set
* Seated calf raise – work set


*Tuesday – Abs, Back, Bis*
* Rope crunches – warm up, work set
* Lat pull down – warm-ups, work set
* Deadlift – warm-up, work set
* Bent-over rows – work set
* Shrugs – work set
* Standing BB curls – warm up, work set
* Concentration curl – work set

Currently doing HIIT on Fridays and Tuesdays in the morning. I do, 20 minutes of sprint intervals, followed by 45 minutes of moderate intensity cardio. Definitely helping me stay lean


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice log. Subbed. Question: work set = 3-4 sets?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 2, 2011)

rippedgolfer said:


> Nice log. Subbed. Question: work set = 3-4 sets?



Nope, just one set my friend. I know it doesn't seem like much, but I am progressing very nicely


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow that is a short routine but hey, if it works, go for it. How many reps do you do per set? Also, do you self administer your own trt or do you do it under dr's care? Does your dr know you use aas?


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 2, 2011)

subbed, also what is the length of time you spend in the gym each day? Looks like an interesting routine.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 2, 2011)

Great log!


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 2, 2011)

rippedgolfer said:


> Wow that is a short routine but hey, if it works, go for it. How many reps do you do per set? Also, do you self administer your own trt or do you do it under dr's care? Does your dr know you use aas?



I have a rep range that I do. 4-10 reps. Once I hit 10 reps, I up the weight.

I administer my own AAS, and my doctor does not know I use it. He used to think I was a cocaine user and tried to get me to admit it but some things are better to keep to yourself if it means you can get the tests for free.



DarkHorse said:


> subbed, also what is the length of time you spend in the gym each day? Looks like an interesting routine.



I spend around 45 minutes to 1 hour in the gym, 3 times per week. And I feel better now than ever before, and believe me, I feel WORKED after my work outs.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 2, 2011)

*Today's Workout*

*Sunday – Quads, Hams, Calves*

* Squats (below parallel) – 185 x 5 - 225 x 3 - 255 x 1 - *275 x 7* (work set)
* Leg press (knees to chest) – 620 x 8
* Leg extension – Maxed out machine plus 12.5 lbs added
* Leg curl – 180 x 8 - *240 x 8* (work set)
* Stiff leg deadlift – 130lb DB's x 7 (grip gave out)
* Seated calf raise – 225 x 6

As simple as this work out looked, it had my CNS completely shot afterwards. My whole body was shaking, I was unable to hold my grip on the stiff legged deadlifts any further due to shaking. A couple of times I felt like I was going to faint, and my heart felt like it wanted to jump out of my chest. But overall, I felt like a BEAST in the gym. I am feeling this cycle now more than ever since week 5. 

My entire body is literally blowing up in size and strength like crazy. I feel like a complete animal. I love NPP and Masteron SO MUCH!

My gyno is in a constant state of fluctuation right now. It seems to be worst in the morning, then shrinks down near the end of the day. My doctor is sending me in for a mammogram in February, and it has been documented that I had pubertal gyno so.... hopefully I can get free surgery  Because I am not sure if this gyno will go away or not, but I have had bigger lumps shrink down, so we'll see what happens


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 2, 2011)

Just notice I am getting some serious hypertrophy on my glutes. My ass is huge now....
Guess I'm going to start having a ghetto booty.... still haven't decided if I'm going to keep it haha


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 2, 2011)

*My Diet*

My diet right now is in a calorie cycle. I have quite a slow metabolism, so on my non workout days, I eat 2000 calories, and on my workout days I eat 3200 calories. Say what you want, but if I eat more than this, I gain fat. My doctor tested my thyroid and it appears to be fine. No idea why my daily calories are so low but hopefully as I keep adding muscle to my frame, I will be able to consume more and more calories.

The *cutting day* usually goes like this; I weigh all my food and count the calories using a special scale I bought that has food programmed into it. Close enough right ?

4 soft boiled eggs & 1 can lentils & 33g of cheese - 701 calories (60g protein)
1-2 cups veggies & 1-2 chicken breasts - 600 calories (55g protein)
1-2 cups veggies & steak - 700 calories (65g protein)

The *workout day* is a little looser, as I allow some carbs, usually rice. But it's not really set in stone the foods that I eat. However, they are still clean foods. All I do, is weigh everything that I eat. I have carbs for breakfast and preworkout, but I discontinue carbs after my work out to get the most out of my GH release from my work outs. And I eat a nice piece of lean protein before bed time.

Here is an example of what I ate today.

5 soft boiled eggs & chicken, bacon wrap - 1000 calories
Pre workout shake - 350 calories
Post workout shake 300 calories
2 cups veggies & salmon -  800 calories
10 oz strip loin steak - 590 calories


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 3, 2011)

So today will be a lower calorie day off from the gym. Going to bring in around 2000 calories today. Low amounts of sodium. High amounts of fibre. 

Today is also the first day of week 6 of my cycle. Which means I have 3 weeks left. 
I have been planning things out with a few mods about what I am going to do during my next 8 week cruise at 250mg of Test Cyp EW. 

And basically it looks like I have decided on running IGF-1, MGF and insulin (Humalog)

Here is how I plan on dosing it.



CT said:


> 50mcgs first thing in the am and 50mcgs at night ED, if you're using GH and/or slin.  If not 50-100mcgs PWO.



So for IGF-1 it will be 50mcg in the morning and 50mcg at night.



			
				TwisT said:
			
		

> 100mcg in each pec for a chest day, and if you did multiple muscle groups like BI's+Tris+Shoulders, you still do 100mcg in each side. So I would do 100mcg in each tricep on a day like that.
> 
> -T



So the MGF will be injected into the trained muscle of that day 1 hour PWO, 100mcg per side at 3 times per week. On my days in which I am doing Chest, Shoulders and Tri's, I will inject into the tri's because they are lagging behind the most out of the three.

And the insulin will be injected immediately PWO. Dosing at 4-10iu, I will start low and slowly ramp up the dose. I will run this mixture for about 30 days during the beginning of my cruise. I look forward to maintaining and even continuing gains during my cruise like I did last cruise 

If anybody has any suggestions on how to change the MGF, insulin and IGF-1 dosing scheme during my cruise, feel free to chime in. I have 3 weeks to figure this out


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 4, 2011)

*Tuesday – Abs, Back, Bis*

Body weight is 197lbs today

Pull Ups – Body Weight x 5, Body Weight + 25 x 5, *Body Weight + 45 x 8* (work set)
Deadlift – 285 x 5,  *335 x 8* (work set)
Bent-over rows – *205 x 8* (work set)
Shrugs – *500 x 6* (work set) [grip gave out]
Standing BB curls – 80 x 5, *120 x 4* (work set) 
Concentration curl – *45 x 8* (work set) [each arm]
Lying Down Ab Crunch - 60 x 5, *90 x 10* (harder than it sounds) 

I felt bloody amazing in the gym today. I felt like a monster that could not be tamed. My increase from last week to this week has been the greatest yet. 
My body weight is actually going down, yet my strength is going up and it looks like I am getting bigger. After the end of my cycle I will be getting my body fat checked via DXA scan which is the most accurate way of testing. So we shall see how much body fat I have dropped 

I LOVE THIS CYCLE !! I think this cycle is giving me better results than my Tren cycle to be honest. W0000000T 
Also I did HIIT this morning followed by 45 minutes of moderate intensity cardio, burning around 850 calories, which means I got to eat to my heart's content today 

Now going to take 2 days off from training, including cardio. And going to eat at around 2000 calories per day for the next 2 days.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks good chronic!

-T


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 5, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> *Tuesday ??? Abs, Back, Bis*
> 
> Body weight is 197lbs today
> 
> ...


 

NPP and Prop is an awesome combo. Glad it's working so well for you.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 5, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> *Today's Workout*
> 
> *Sunday ??? Quads, Hams, Calves*
> 
> ...


 
Do your knees bother you when not using the NPP?  The leg sled and extentions are REALLY bad for them.  

Try barbell hip bridge for your hamstrings along with swiss ball curls into a hip bridge, you don't know a burn until you've tried it.

Lunges are also much more effective than the sled and extentions.  Maybe try some barbell hack squats, lumberjack squats, or bulgagian split squats also.  

Once I stopped using a sled and the extenstion machines my legs blew up.

Just an idea.  Good luck.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 5, 2011)

CT said:


> Do your knees bother you when not using the NPP?  The leg sled and extentions are REALLY bad for them.
> 
> Try barbell hip bridge for your hamstrings along with swiss ball curls into a hip bridge, you don't know a burn until you've tried it.
> 
> ...



Yes I would say that they do bother me. I was not aware that these two exercises were REALLY bad for them. But now that you mention it, the hip sled, I feel my knees almost clicking when I do a super heavy weight. 

Next week, I will try replacing leg extensions with lunges and hip sled with hack squats and report how my legs feel after that 

I am not sure I quite understand the hamstring exercises, can you either link me to some information or explain how they work ?

Thanks CT! I am always looking for ways to improve my lifts


----------



## XYZ (Jan 5, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Yes I would say that they do bother me. I was not aware that these two exercises were REALLY bad for them. But now that you mention it, the hip sled, I feel my knees almost clicking when I do a super heavy weight.
> 
> Next week, I will try replacing leg extensions with lunges and hip sled with hack squats and report how my legs feel after that
> 
> ...


 
Go to youtube and search there, I could explain it but you'll get a MUCH better understanding if you actually SEE it.

The one thing that I will say is the swissball, hip bridge combo is the best exercise I've ever done to get a real pump in my hamstrings.  It looks like a girl exercise but it works.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 6, 2011)

More blood work to report. 

I had my estradiol checked once again on Tuesday, Jan 4, 2010. My doctor emailed me the results today and the levels were *49 pmol/L*

So it seems like I am finally down into the normal range for estradiol 
Again, I need to mention that I am taking 2.5mg of letrozole daily.

Today is going to be another off day from the gym, and I look forward to getting back into the gym tomorrow (Friday)


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 7, 2011)

Back in the gym today for chest, delts and tri's

* Incline press ??? 50 x 5, 70 x 3, 90 x 1, *110 x 6* (work set, no spot)
* Flat flyes ??? *65 x 7* (work set)
* Millitary press ??? 60 x 5, *90 x 4* (work set) [no increase from last week]
* Lateral flyes ??? *45 x 10* (work set)
* Reverse pec fly machine ??? *240 x 6* (work set)
* Tricep pushdowns ??? 150 x 6, *200 x 8* (work set)
* Skull crushers ??? *120 x 7* (work set)

So, everything is up from last week by a minimum of 2 reps. While it is not as big of a jump as the previous week, I am still happy with my progress since my calorie cycling is getting intense and I am keeping lean while gaining muscle size and strength. The military press seems to have stalled, but only because the flat flyes seem to BLAST my poor delts and after that I feel a complete lack of strength in my delts. I may either step down the weight for that exercise or swap it for something else. Overall I am happy with my results thus far. 

My arms were just exploding with veins today after my workout and I felt like I had a ton of energy. I force fed myself a good 4000 calories today, and we'll see how the rest of my cycle goes from here. I weighed in at 198lbs this morning again. I have no question that I am adding muscle while reducing fat at the same time, even though I have heard so many times that it can't be done.

Also I did HIIT this morning on an empty stomach. I felt like complete crap doing it, but according to my equipment I burned an additional 850 calories, which I was able to add to my allowed food for the day. I can't wait to see how I look at the end of my cycle


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 12, 2011)

So I did my regular injection yesterday in my left quad. And today I am literally crippled in my left leg. The pain is ridiculous and it travels all the way down my leg. Feels like someone hit me in the leg with a sledge hammer. No swelling, minor bruising. Shooting pain. First time it's been this bad


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 13, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> More blood work to report.
> 
> I had my estradiol checked once again on Tuesday, Jan 4, 2010. My doctor emailed me the results today and the levels were *49 pmol/L*
> 
> ...



This is a really strange result for 2.5 mg of letro a day.  Are you sure your source is OK?  You might consider switching. Also your progesterone value is strange.  while nandrolone does act at the progesterone receptor it is structurally different. The test itself is a radio-immunoassay.  It is antibody driven so an antibody recognizes the specific structure of the progesterone molecule. The read out is the amount of radio labeled progesterone, a standardized amount added to the test, that your serum displaces. It is possible that nandrolone displaces progesterone but it is unlikely. That you have very high estradiol, even when controlled,  and progesterone that is at the top of the female range is concerning. I would wonder about your adrenals.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 13, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> This is a really strange result for 2.5 mg of letro a day.  Are you sure your source is OK?  You might consider switching. Also your progesterone value is strange.  while nandrolone does act at the progesterone receptor it is structurally different. The test itself is a radio-immunoassay.  It is antibody driven so an antibody recognizes the specific structure of the progesterone molecule. The read out is the amount of radio labeled progesterone, a standardized amount added to the test, that your serum displaces. It is possible that nandrolone displaces progesterone but it is unlikely. That you have very high estradiol, even when controlled,  and progesterone that is at the top of the female range is concerning. I would wonder about your adrenals.



My source is fine. My estrogen started at 80 and within 3 weeks dropped to 49. How is that strange?

Letrozole takes 60 days to stabilize blood plasma levels and reduces 62% of estrogen. It looks like I am right on track..... whoever told you 98% doesn't know that you can't compare female studies to male studies when dealing with hormones.


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 13, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> My source is fine. My estrogen started at 80 and within 3 weeks dropped to 49. How is that strange?
> 
> Letrozole takes 60 days to stabilize blood plasma levels and reduces 62% of estrogen. It looks like I am right on track..... whoever told you 98% doesn't know that you can't compare female studies to male studies when dealing with hormones.



Never took that long for me.  I get bloods done frequently. 2.5 mg is a lot.  That amount crashes my estradiol to single digits.  So 49 at 2.5 mg a day is strange.  Most guys I know of from TRT get theirs into mid range normal on 0.5 mg every third day. Your prolactin is odd and the test used is RIA based so nandrolone should not interfere.  

Also in men there are two sites in the body where the bulk of progesterone is made.  They are the testes and the adrenals.  Your testes are shut down so not a lot going on there.  What's left is the adrenals.  That's why I would be concerned about the progesterone level and the adrenals. The high estradiol and progesterone throw a red flag in my mind. I know a little about this stuff.  I worked in clinical labs while I was in college and later in grad school.

Hey it's your body do what you want.  I'm not being a dick.  I'm just looking out.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 13, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> Never took that long for me.  I get bloods done frequently. 2.5 mg is a lot.  That amount crashes my estradiol to single digits.  So 49 at 2.5 mg a day is strange.  Most guys I know of from TRT get theirs into mid range normal on 0.5 mg every third day. Your prolactin is odd and the test used is RIA based so nandrolone should not interfere.
> 
> Also in men there are two sites in the body where the bulk of progesterone is made.  They are the testes and the adrenals.  Your testes are shut down so not a lot going on there.  What's left is the adrenals.  That's why I would be concerned about the progesterone level and the adrenals. The high estradiol and progesterone throw a red flag in my mind. I know a little about this stuff.  I worked in clinical labs while I was in college and later in grad school.
> 
> Hey it's your body do what you want.  I'm not being a dick.  I'm just looking out.



I'm taking a progestin (NPP), obviously I have high progesterone. My prolactin is not odd, it is caused by the high progesterone. My prolactin is now under control. My testes are not shut down because I am using HCG.

You just have to realize dude, that not everybody is the same. Not everybody's bodies react the same to things. Some people can get away with using less gear than others and get just as good results. 

I am using letrozole from CEM Products. I know it's good to go. And I am using their pramipexole as well. Definitely legit stuff.

Yes, unfortunately I have high aromatase activity. But it's not something I am going to beat myself up over. heavyiron was telling me that some people need 5mg of letrozole in order to maintain good estradiol levels. I am just happy that I only have to take 2.5mg


----------



## cutright (Jan 13, 2011)

Great log


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 13, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> I'm taking a progestin (NPP), obviously I have high progesterone. My prolactin is not odd, it is caused by the high progesterone. My prolactin is now under control. My testes are not shut down because I am using HCG.
> 
> You just have to realize dude, that not everybody is the same. Not everybody's bodies react the same to things. Some people can get away with using less gear than others and get just as good results.
> 
> ...


Ok, Good luck.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 14, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> Ok, Good luck.



That's your backwards way of saying, I disagree with you but do as you wish with your own body. 

No offense, but I place more trust in heavyiron, thanks


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 14, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> That's your backwards way of saying, I disagree with you but do as you wish with your own body.
> 
> No offense, but I place more trust in heavyiron, thanks



Nope not at all. Heavy Iron is a smart guy. I don't think you can go wrong there.  I was telling you OK and good luck just like the language says.  Thanks for the negs for trying to help you out.


----------

